# !978 70 hp Evinrude Shifting/Reverse problem



## Brett

Bottom of shift rod is threaded for adjustment, unlikely that changed.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/32973.cfm

As a guess I'd say the rear of the shift cable needs to be adjusted.
There is a proper installation-adjustment procedure to be followed to ensure function.


----------



## buddy

> Bottom of shift rod is threaded for adjustment, unlikely that changed.
> 
> http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/32973.cfm
> 
> As a guess I'd say the rear of the shift cable needs to be adjusted.
> There is a proper installation-adjustment procedure to be followed to ensure function.



Where can I find that procedure? I have looked everywhere, other forums, searched the net, and I have a seloc manual and there is nothing specific that says how to adjust that shifting. I have two places to make and adjustment. On the shift linkage between the lever on the side of th emotor and the shift rod that is attached to the bell crank and the gear shift cable. Where is the best place to make these adjustments?


----------



## buddy

Does this sound correct?? I found this on another sight....

Disconnect the shift cable at the outboard, usually just a clip. Unscrew the nut that connects the lower shift rod to the mid section until they are not connected and continue until the nut is flush with the rod. Now put the lower in neutral by moving the lower shift rod until you feel the prop is in neutral. Now put the midsection in neutral by moving the linkage in the cowling until you find the neutral
detent. It should have three postions, forward, neutral, and reverse. Neutral is the center and you should feel it kinda of click in and stay there. Once your lower is in neutral and your midsection linkage is in neutral then thread the nut back to connect the two rods. Center the nut so that it has an equal amount of threads of each rod and tighten
the lock nut. Now your outboard linkage is set, now you have to connect your shift cable. First make sure your control box is in neutral and then go back and adjust your cable at the motor until the mounting point and the end hole lines up with your linkage and reinstall clip. Now verify your shifting by putting the control box through all the shift positions and verifing it at the prop. Sounds complicated but is really an easy setup.


----------



## Brett

> First make sure your control box is in neutral and then go back and adjust your cable at the motor until the mounting point and the end hole lines up with your linkage and reinstall clip. Now verify your shifting by putting the control box through all the shift positions and verifying it at the prop.


That's the portion I remember, as the shift rod to the lower unit
never shifted from working position on my Evinrudes.


----------



## cutrunner

lol i was gonna say that but figured it would b easier for me to wait for someone else to type it lol


----------



## Brett

> I have a seloc manual and there is nothing specific that says how to adjust that shifter.


This is the reason that when asked,
I always recommend an OEM shop manual.
The OEM manuals have model specific pictures and 
complete instructions for each installation and adjustment.


----------



## buddy

Okay here is a diagram of the parts. Based on what I found I assumed that I disconnect the shift linkage cable from the remote control box and then disconnect part #91 and "feel" for neutral on the lever, part #25. But, part #25 doesn't have a detent. It moves freely/smoothly. So now I am stuck. In the diagram part #91, shift lever to bell carnk, is adjustable with the threaded yoke on the end. So does anyone know if that should be at a set distance? The only deten you feel is the bell crank where it is shifthing the gears in the foot.

Any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## Brett

On my old binnacles, neutral position was at half the total travel arc of the shift arm.
The midpoint of swing. So that is where I assume yours should be.
Knowing that sets the limits of the binnacle end of the cable
so then you adjust the rear of the cable to fit the connection
to the shift rod to the lower unit, when the lower unit is in neutral.


----------



## buddy

I figured that I might as well disassemble the foot becuase I at least need to check the clutch dog and reverse since it was making that terrible noise, then I could worry about adjusting the shift linkage later.

Well lemme tell ya......this darn bearing assembly carrier is hanging onto that foot like a pubic hair in a boloney sammich!! I removed the prop and the 4-5/16" bolts last night, put some aerokroil on her and then put the gear puller on there rigged with two pieces of 5/16" threaded rod (like the manual says you can do0. Well nothing changed between last night and this morning. The kroil hasn't loosened it up a bit. Go to tightening down on the gear puller (while adding heat) and stripped out on of the holes where the threaded rod was inserted. No big deal I guess cause thats all those holes are for. Now I got a BIGGER gear puller on it and I added more kroil and I am going to let it sit all day and tonight and see what happens in the morning. I may not be adding enough heat with my Bernzomatic torch, but that's all I got unless I go to the father-in-laws fab shop. Then I can get the BIG STUF!!

A few more beers last night and I would have probably pulled out the BFH and really messed something up!! 

If any of you marine mechanics out there can give me anymore guidance I will listen for sure!!!


----------



## Brett

Without an OEM shop manual to work from
I wouldn't even attempt to work on a lower unit.
Because I'd fix it so no one else could!

:-[


----------



## buddy

Got the bearing carrier out!! I am not a proponent of cheater bars but thats what I had to use to turn the drive bolt on the gear puller. Most times when you use a cheater bar you tear stuff up!!

Next is to find a cheap pair of snap ring pliers that are long enough to reach the rings!! Mine are just too short!!


----------



## buddy

I found that cheap set of snap ring pliers. Yep...you get what you pay for. Ran down toe Harbor freight and got a set, internal and external pliers, and 6 sets of tips. We I could squeeze the ring tight enough, but when went to pull it out the ring would slip off of the pliers. Guess I will have to see what we got at work tomorrow!!


----------

